# Steven's 200, .223 Rem.



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, i normally have suggestions, but today it's my turn to be an idiot. I bought this rifle before I left for the army in late 05, and I haven't really shot it since i've been home. Before I left, it was not uncommon for me to shoot 3 round, sub-quarter size groups at 200 yards. All day. When I took it out the only time I went coyote hunting last year, I scrubbed the bore, and ran a patch or 2 through it with oil, and then shot one round through it to dry it out before I went hunting. Never shot it at anything, so when I took it out this morning, I naturally assumed it was still zeroed at 200 yards. Well, it seems to be zeroed there, but the bullets aren't hitting there. Or anywhere inparticular. They now have a spread of about 8-9 inches. I've tried everything short of switching scopes. I made sure it was pillar bedded properly, I adjusted my cheek rest to a better position, I shot different factory loads and weights from a sandbag. I even took it to the gunsmith to have him look at the trigger, and I still can't figure out why its not shooting right. Even at 25 yards, it will put the first round dead center, and the next will be half an inch to the left, and then to the right, or vice versa. I know i'm not pulling the trigger, and I know its not my breathing. HELP!!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd make sure all the scope hardware is tight. If it is, try a scope from a different rifle that you know is working. The scope isn't generally the 1st place I look, but when everything else checks out that's the next step.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm going to switch out the scope tomorrow. I also rigged up a impromtu (spelling?) cheek rest for my straight stock. I'm running a 6x24x50mm, so the scope is up there a ways. hard to get proper positioning and eye relief without one.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

hey, just had a crazy thought...was reading another forum and they were talking about possibly having the top straps on the scope rings too tight. Could that possibly be where my inacuracy is coming from? and if they ARE too tight, then if i loosen them back up and tighten them to the correct poundage, do u think there would be irriversible damge to the tube?


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

I loosened and re-tightened the top straps to a more suitable tightness this morning. took it out but i only had a 12" shoot-n-c, so I put it on the 200 yard steely. the first 5 rounds pretty much blew a fist size hole in the shoot-n-c, so after that i had no idea where they were hitting. but its shooting better. just not sure how much better...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A can of spray paint on the steel works better than any paper targets.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks for the tip. it is a pretty beat up target anyway..might make it look better haha


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

White paint with a flourescent aiming point works well. Crosshairs show up on the white well and the flourescent gives some contrast to get you aiming at the same spot each time. Call it an $8 upgrade that'll work dozens of times.


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

For targets most times I just white paper and orange target stickers. Like Horsager said the crosshairs show up very well and the orange gives a focus point. I also use the shoot and see targets by birchwood. The fact they show birght yellow for the bullet hole helps give you an idea how your shooting right then with out having to take my attention off of the target focal point. With this I can focus on the target and see right away how I am hitting, this allowing for instant sope tweeks without having to move from my shooting rest. The only down fall is the black of the target can be hard to get a spacific focal point. Thats where the orange stickers can come in handy again. :2cents:


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

o yes, the 12" shoot and see I was using was working awesome, it was just the fact that it was on a steel plate and the effect of the bullet striking the plate was somewhat...devestating on the shoot and see target. i went downrange and looked at it when i was finished for the day and just one .223 round made an inch size hole in the shoot and see...i guess cause of splatter effect or somethin?


----------

